# Störe im Aquarium ?!



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

... ersteinmal vorab , sollte das hier das falsche Forum sein tut es mir sehr leid. Ich habe 10 Minuten rumgesucht hatte aber so richtig kein Passendes Forum gefunden ...

.. nun zum eigentlichen Thema:

Wie die überschrift schon verrät würde ich gerne mir ein Kaltwasser Aquarium zulegen und in diesem Störe halten. Direkt sei gesagt macht euch keine Sorgen , die Ausrüstung wie Pumpe, Lampe etc. dies werde ich alles mit einem Fachmann besprechen und ausreichend investieren das dort keine Mängel entstehen. 

Ich hab mich ein wenig Schlau gemacht und gehe mal von folgendem Zenario aus:

Aquarium : 1,60 m * 0,9 m * 0,6 m (l*b*h)
entspricht ca. 860 Liter fassung , ziehen wir mal die einrichtung ab sagen wir 700 - 750 Liter Wasser.

Dort möchte ich nun 3-4 Störe mit einer Anfangsgröße von 5-10 cm einsetzen. Sobald diese eine größe von 20-25 cm erreichen werden diese an einen mir bekannten Fischzüchter abgegeben.

Nun sind für mich folgende fragen:

1. Ist das überhaupt für die Fische zumutbar ? Ist ihnen so ein schönes aufwachsen gewährt ?

2. Wenn ja würde ich gerne das Futter sehr abwechslungsreich halten damit die Störe eine gesunde Ernährung erfahren. Was kann ich dort nutzen? Ich würde gerne lebendes und "trockenes" Futter abwechselnd anbieten

3. Wie schnell wächst so ein Stör herran ?

4. Kann man noch vllt. eine Barschart ins Aquarium setzen ohne das diese auf die kleinen Störe losgehen ? (auch nur max. 2-3 Stück, ebenfalls bei gewisser größer schonend ausgesetzt.) Flussbarsch ?!?

5. Wäre es theoretisch möglich die Fische in den Rhein zu entlassen , sowohl rechtlich als auch für den Fisch vertragbar ??


Wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## bobrooney (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Zu Punkt 5.

Welche Fische im Rahmen von Besatzmaßnahmen in den nordrhein-westfälischen Gewässern ausgesetzt werden dürfen und welche nicht, regelt § 18 der Landesfischereiordnung (LFischO)


Da Gesetzestexte nicht jedermanns Sache sind und einzelne Passagen manchmal von verschiedenen Personen sehr unterschiedlich interpretiert werden können, sei an dieser
Stelle darauf hingewiesen, dass es im Falle von Unsicherheiten zum Thema Fischbesatz Hilfe gibt, die auch in Anspruch genommen werden sollte. Hier sollten zunächst die örtlich zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörden mit ihren Kreisfischereiberatern hinzug bei den Fischereiverbänden und die Fischereidezernenten der Bezirksregierungen und der LÖBF NRW in Kirchhundem-Albaum. 

Quelle : http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/fileadmin/user_upload/_temp_/leitlinie_fischbesatz.pdf


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Oke , dank dir ich werd mich da mal durchwelzen 

Ich hoffe für die anderen Fragen melden sich auch noch ein paar .

Gruß
Alex


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Störe im Aquarium ? 
Denke, ist keine so gute Idee

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290299&highlight=st%F6r+aquarium


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Danke für hanzz ,

allerdings redet der poster von mehr fisch auch 1/6 wasserfläche.
Deshalb ist dort denk ich nichts vergleich bar. 
Das ständige saubermachen sollte einem Stör nichts ausmachen wenn ich dort vorsichtig mit den Fischen umgehe , ich glaub das herangezüchtete Störe vorher weitaus mehr Stress ausgesetzt waren..

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Fr33 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Mitr fällt noch ein, dass Störe eig ohne Pause ihre Runden ziehen..... (ähnlich wie Rochen und Haie). Ob da ein Eckiges AQ eine gute Wahl ist? Bei Haien und Rochen soll man runde Becken (Tanks) nehmen....


Wenn ich ehrlich bin, macht es keinen Sinn sich für ein paar Monate Störe zu halten und diese dann wieder abzugeben. Dann lieber gleich "NUR" normale AQ Fische in normalen Größen besetzen.


----------



## Lorenz (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> 5. Wäre es theoretisch möglich die Fische in den Rhein zu entlassen ,...??


(Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - BNatSchG)
Ausfertigungsdatum: 29.07.2009



> § 40 Nichtheimische, gebietsfremde und invasive Arten
> (4) Das Ausbringen von Pflanzen gebietsfremder Arten in der freien Natur sowie von Tieren bedarf der
> Genehmigung der zuständigen Behörde. ...Die Genehmigung ist zu versagen, wenn eine Gefährdung von Ökosystemen, Biotopen oder Arten der Mitgliedstaaten nicht auszuschließen ist. ...



Inwiefern noch weitere Paragraphen und Gesetze Faunenverfälschung regeln weiß ich nicht.

Von fremden Gewässern hast du die Finger zu lassen. Sonnenbarsch und co. darfst du nirgendwo be-/aussetzen. Bei gesunden heimischen Fischen die in dem betreffenden Gewässer bereits einen festen Bestand haben, könnte man ein Auge zudrücken. Denkbar ist aber trotzdem noch das Verbreiten von Krankheiten, Seuchen, Parasiten, invasiven und/oder nichtheimischen Arten (unbeabsichtigt/unbemerkt), ...


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mitr fällt noch ein, dass Störe eig ohne Pause ihre Runden ziehen..... (ähnlich wie Rochen und Haie). Ob da ein Eckiges AQ eine gute Wahl ist? Bei Haien und Rochen soll man runde Becken (Tanks) nehmen....
> 
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, macht es keinen Sinn sich für ein paar Monate Störe zu halten und diese dann wieder abzugeben. Dann lieber gleich "NUR" normale AQ Fische in normalen Größen besetzen.



Die inneneinrichtung wäre schon für die Störe ausgelegt , ecken evlt. abrunden mit gewissen mitteln.

Leider kommt das bestzen von "normalen" AQ Fischen nicht in frage , weil sonst leider kein intresse an einem AQ besteht. 
Ich weiß das es durchaus vollkommen i.O. ist Störe in AQ zu halten. Allerdings hab ich auf Leute gehofft die selber welche in AQ´s halten oder sich damit gut auskennen.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



Lorenz schrieb:


> (Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - BNatSchG)
> Ausfertigungsdatum: 29.07.2009
> 
> 
> ...



Dank dir #6

Das war allerdings auch mehr intresse , weil man denkt ja doch noch an die Nachwelt die vllt. auch mal in diesen Gewässern Angeln will , auch wenn da die paar Störe kaum was ausmachen würde aber besser wenig als garnichts |supergri

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Fr33 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Das Problem ist, dass sich kein ernsthafter Aquarianer gerne Fische im Becken hält, die eig so lang wie das Becken selbst werden können.

 Daher wird es mit solchen Fischen auch wenig Erfahrung geben...


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Naja wenn ich die Fische vom Anfang bis Ende halten wir natürlich nicht. Aber fakt ist auch das diese Bunten grün,gelb,blau gepunkteten "Fische" sich doch niemand antuen will.

Wie wäre denn dann das ganze mit Flussbarschen ?
Oder evtl. sogar einen Hecht,Zander ?  Allderings hab ich dort das bedenken das dort der Jagt trieb zu kurz kommt wenn er nur einen 1,5 Sprint hinlegen muss für sein Futter ?


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

1.) Hast Du schon einmal Fische im Aquarium gehalten?
2.) Welche Störe sollen es denn sein, da gibt es eine Menge Arten, bzw. Kreuzungen, einige sind streng geschützt?
3.) Für alle Aquarianer, die mitlesen: *Unkontrollierte Besatzmaßnahmen ,gleich welche Fischart, auf jeden Fall nicht durchführen! *Gebietsfremde und/ oder geschützte Arten, nicht seuchenfreier Bestand, etc.
Immer vorher mit Gewässerbewirtschafter oder Behörde abklären!


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Ja ich hatte schon Aquarien..


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Ich habe die eine Zeitlang beim Hornbach verkauft und scheinbar sind viele Menschen von diesen strohdoofen Fischen nur begeistert, weil sie eine haiähnliche Körperform und Schwimmweise haben!
Ansonsten schwimmen die wirklich rastlos nur im Kreis.
Besonders leid getan haben mir die anderen Insassen, z.B. in Teichen, die von vielen geliebten Kois, aber sonen Störgeist wollten die Koiliebhaber alle haben!
Die Kois konnten nicht mehr in Winterruhe gehen und sind von dem Gewusel der Störe und Sterletts permanent belästigt, so dass sie im Frühjahr dann reihenweise starben.
Übrigends, auch wenn du die Ecken in deinem Aquarium abrundest, werden die abgestoßenen Nasen haben, diese bekommen sie bei jeder beengten Haltung.
Denk vielleicht mal über ein paar interessantere, einheimische Arten nach, die sich in so einem Becken auch über längere Zeit pflegen lassen.
Die Störe werden schon in spätestens einem Jahr zu groß für das Aquarium, die wachsen bei normaler Fütterung recht schnell und da sie immer fressen und vom Aquarianer eher überfüttert werden, noch schneller!
Du kannst dir übrigends das "Lebendfutter" sparen, die sind sehr anspruchslos und ein normales Teichfutter reicht!

Jürgen

P.S.: und wenn du auch deine Störerfahrungen gemacht hast, dann verfüttere sie an die Katze!


----------



## kati48268 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Die einzige Störart, die in den Rhein "gehört", ist der Acipenser sturio. An solche kommst du kaum ran.
Die, die man in Zuchten o.ä. kaufen kann, sind andere Arten, bzw. Hybriden und dürfen allenfalls in geschl. Gewässern besetzt werden, _auch_ dann _immer_ nur in Absprache mit dem Eigentümer/Bewirtschafter.
Mehr findest du dazu unter http://www.sturgeon.de/


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Oke ich seh schon , man ließt nur schlechtes darüber ... 

Schade , schade es macht mich ein wenig traurig , aber ich hab mich auch erst garnicht auf die Störe versteift. Allerdings versteife ich mich drauf das es eine Art seinn muss die mir gefällt. Was sagt ihr zu meinen anderen vorgeschlagenen Arten ?

Flussbarsche ?
Hechte ?
Zander ?

Bin mal gespannt wer was dazu weiß |kopfkrat

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Hechtpeter (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Auch wenn Du traurig bist , kann man Natur eben nicht kopieren.

Flussbarsche, Hechte und Zander sind zwar auch schön anzusehen, aber auch nur zeitlich befristet.

Selbst der heimische Wels, der gerne mal Dackel und Enten fressen soll, ist kein Fisch, der in kleinsten Aquarien glücklich wird. Kein Raubfisch kann dort einen Sprint machen

Versuchs lieber mit Guppys oder ähnlicher Größe


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Flussbarsche gehen, ab einer gewissen Größe und Alter werden die aber wie fast alle Barsche etwas ruppiger.
Hechte wachsen schnell, auch im Aquarium.
Aufgrund des starken Drangs zur Revierbildung, kannst du nur einen Hecht halten.
Von Zandern hab ich leider keine Ahnung.

Die bei Aquarianern sehr unbeliebte Alternative zum Ausssetzen und abgeben ist natürlich die Pfanne. Sowas ist nicht jedermanns Sache aber ich kenne jemanden, der seine Pacus gegessen hat, als sie zu groß wurden.

Vielleicht kannst du dich auch für einen Warmwasserfisch begeistern.
http://www.aquarium-ratgeber.com/fische/harnischwelse/stoerwels.html
Dieser Fisch hat aber mit dem Stör außer Namen und Form fast keine Gemeinsamkeiten.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Barsch und Zander geht, solange es nicht zu viele, oder zu große sind!
Das Problem ist zumeist der Standort des Aquariums, in der Dachwohnung mit 25 Grad+ Wassertemperatur im Sommer, scheiden die aus!
Ab 20/22 Grad über längeren Zeitraum fängt dann nämlich das große Sterben an!
Also ab in den Keller mit so einem Becken, oder wärmetolerante Arten wie Schleie, Karausche,Orfe, Grundeln, Weißfische u.ä!

Jürgen


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Danke Leute!

Ich esse kein Fisch also kommt da auch nichts in die Pfanne 
Ich habe per PM mit Taxidermist geredet und tolle infos erhalten. Ich werde wohl mich für die Zander/Barsch Variante entscheiden. Um die Pflege macht euch keine Sorgen ich werde alles dafür tuen das die Fische best möglichst aufwachsen und Später in der Natur ihren namen ehre machen :m

Tut mir leid wenn mein Enthusiasmus so groß ist , ich bin nur sehr sehr begeistert von dem ganzen 

Ich habe auch schon genaue vorstellungen des Aquariums , allerdings muss ich es bei Barschen und Zandern Dunkel halten oder ?? Sonst würd die Farbausprägung nicht so schön und das schöne Farbenkleid wird verblassen ? Oder ein hell eingerichtetes AQ mit genug dunklen Stellen ??

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Also ganz ehrlich, aber aus 860 Litern lässt sich so viel machen, hör doch auf dir Fische auszusuchen, die du nur mit starken Einschränkungen und zeitlich befristet halten kannst. Wie wäre es mit einem südamerika Becken (Skalare oder Diskus mit großen Schwärmen Salmlern) oder Ostafrikanischen Buntbarsche (Malawi, Tanganjika oder Victoria)?


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Was haltet ihr von Sowas ?

KLICK


----------



## Ingo33 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Sieht gut aus  für ein zwei Hechte(oder Zander) wird es schon einige Zeit reichen. Wollte auch in meinem Gartenteich (3*5m; 1.5m tief) einen Hecht heranwachsen sehen. Habe leider noch keinen Minihecht gefangen oder weiß auch nicht wo ich einen kaufen könnte :/ 
Wenn er groß genu ist, würde ich ihn natürlich freilassen


----------



## Ingo33 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Danke für den Link


----------



## Fr33 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Wer Raubfische halten will, sollte sich ebenfalls Gedanken um Lebendfutter machen.


----------



## Ingo33 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Natürlich  habe Moderlischen und kleine Fische ohne Ende


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Wie gesagt , Futter und Pfelge und alles wird nicht das Porblem werden


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Dunkel halten geht gut mit Wasserlinsen. 
Wenn du keine Neonröhren nimmst, kannst du auch mit 2 oder 3 Halogenlampen schöne Lichtkegel ins Aquarium werfen, so hast du helle und dunkle Stellen.


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



Ingo33 schrieb:


> Natürlich  habe Moderlischen und kleine Fische ohne Ende



Die sind bei so einem Tümpel schneller weg als dir lieb sind.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Mal was anderes.... könntest du alternativ mit nem Trupp Sonnenbarschen im AQ leben?

 Die Art wird nicht so groß, ist was Futter angeht nicht ganz so wählerisch und sieht m.M. wenigstens auch noch nach was aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



> Die Art wird nicht so groß, ist was Futter angeht nicht ganz so wählerisch und sieht m.M. wenigstens auch noch nach was aus.


Ein Kumpel von mir war so gemein, für sein Großbecken mit räuberischen Ostafrikanern(Compressiceps http://www.barschkeller.de/cichliden/dimidiochromis/dimidiochromis-compressiceps u.so), die Aquarien von denen welche das "Hobby" aufgeben, geschenkt oder billig abzuholen.
Der Fischbesatz kam dann immer in "gute Hände", sprich ins Räuberbecken!
Das Aquarium hatte 1500l und dann kam da richtig Bewegung rein!

Jürgen


----------



## andreas079 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Du hast da ne fütze mehr nicht.
Sorry aber das gibt kein willst du es steinig nimm malawies willst du es grün nimm standert Aq fische willst du es exotisch nimm Meerwasser. Aber dein Vorhaben geht nicht. 
Bedenke Bitte auch das umsetzen des Tieres wenn es zu gross ist immer Stress bedeutet. Oder du vergrößerst um einiges das becken


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Ich find Flussbarsche viel attraktiver 

Ne Sonnebarsche sind nicht so meins, ich werde es wohl mit den Flussbarschen / Zandern probieren und wenn bedarf besteht sobald es los geht Foto´s und berichte etc. machen.

Werde am Sonntag auch in den Kölner Zoo gehen , ich find die Unterwasserwelt super geil dort. Irgendwie kann man dort auch total entspannen |supergri

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Fr33 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Der Thread hat Potenzial zum nem Pwacemaker Thread


----------



## andreas079 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Der Kölner Zoo ist das lezte was Meerwasser angeht die verstehen da garnix von ihrem Job die Haltung der Tiere ist unter aller sau Mw fische brauchen ein wenig mehr als wasser


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



> Werde am Sonntag auch in den Kölner Zoo gehen , ich find die Unterwasserwelt super geil dort.


Köln ist halt 70er Jahre Standard, der Löbbecke Zoo/Museum in D,dorf ist da deutlich moderner und besser ausgestattet!
Absolut runtergekommen ist die Aquaristik in der Stuttgarter Wilhelma, da war ich letztes Jahr, die Becken total ungepflegt veralgt, fehlbesetzt!
Und eine der schönsten, zwar eine kleine Anlage, gibt es im Karlsruher Naturkunde Museum!

Jürgen


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Der Kölner Zoo ist das lezte was Meerwasser angeht die verstehen da garnix von ihrem Job die Haltung der Tiere ist unter aller sau Mw fische brauchen ein wenig mehr als wasser



Möchtest du einfach nur alles Madig reden dann bist du hier leider falsch..


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Mit dem Museum in Düsseldorf werd ich mir merken , aber ich möchte dieses Wochenende nicht so weit fahren , muss viel machen bin im Abschluss meiner Ausbildung drinne


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der Thread hat Potenzial zum nem Pwacemaker Thread



Was bedeutet das genau ??


----------



## andreas079 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Möchtest du einfach nur alles Madig reden dann bist du hier leider falsch..



Nein ich kenn mich nach 28 Jahren Aq Haltung und 3 Jahren Meerwasser Haltung und als Kölner einfach nur ein wenig mit der Materie aus.
Im angeln macht mir hier bestimmt jeder was vor aber nit im Aq Bereich ;-)


----------



## Nüsser (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Möchtest du einfach nur alles Madig reden dann bist du hier leider falsch..


 
 Für mich liest sich der Thread eher so, als ob du dir etwas in den Kopf gesetzt hast, was du nun ums verrecken auch durchziehen willst. Jegliche kritische oder sonst entgegenstehende Meinung ignorierst du entweder oder qualifizierst sie ab wie hier.

 Entgegen deiner Beteuerung fürchte ich, dass es für die Kaltwasserfische, die du dann hältst, nicht gut ausgehen wird - und das nur, weil du dir in den Kopf gesetzt hast, es besser zu wissen als alle anderen.

 Traurig.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Also wenn du alles gelesen hast hättest du auch gesehen das ich das mit den Stören sein lasse weil mir jeder davon abriet. Allerdings haben mehrere zu den Flussbarschen gesagt das das ganze Funktioniert. 

Das mit dem Madig hast du vllt. auch gesehen bezog sich auf den KÖLNER ZOO !


Deswegen kann ich deine Aussage leider nur belächeln


----------



## andreas079 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Das mit dem Madig hast du vllt. auch gesehen bezog sich auf den KÖLNER ZOO !


Deswegen kann ich deine Aussage leider nur belächeln[/QUOTE]

 Das zu belächeln kann nur heißen das du noch nie da warst. Weil das du vom ganzen keinen Plan hast kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

@Alex,
ich teile Nüssers Befürchtungen leider im grossen Ganzen auch|rolleyes.
Warum müssen es unbedingt Wildfische sein für die das Leben in Freiheit bis sie von einem von uns gefangen werden so schön sein könnte.
#cIch will Dir jetzt auch gar nicht mit Tierquälerei o.ä. kommen aber warum denkst Du, werden extra Aquarien-Hybriden gezüchtet, die deutlich kleiner als ihre in Freiheit lebenden Artgenossen sind? Ohne jede Bevormundung denke ich, dass Du Dich von erfahrenen Aqurianern beraten lassen solltest- sicherlich ist auch für Dich schon ein geeigneter Home-Fish gezüchtet- die, die Du bislang ausgeguckt hast, sind es definitiv nicht, wie einige Vorposter schon geschrieben haben.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir und Deinen künftigen Haustieren, dass Du ein etwas glücklicheres Händchen hast wie das bisher geplante!
:mBtw ich habe seit fast 20 Jahren Aquarien im Haus- eine pauschale Empfehlung welcher Fisch zu welchem Halter passt, werde ich Dir trotzdem oder eben gerade deshalb nicht geben (können)!


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Alex,
> ich teile Nüssers Befürchtungen leider im grossen Ganzen auch|rolleyes.
> Warum müssen es unbedingt Wildfische sein für die das Leben in Freiheit bis sie von einem von uns gefangen werden so schön sein könnte.
> #cIch will Dir jetzt gar nicht mit Tierquälerei o.ä. kommen aber warum denkst Du, werden extra Aquarien-Hybriden gezüchtet, die deutlich kleiner als ihre in Freiheit lebenden Artgenossen sind? Ohne jede Bevormundung denke ich, dass Du Dich von erfahrenen Aqurianern beraten lassen solltest- sicherlich ist auch für Dich schon ein geeigneter Home-Fish gezüchtet- die, die Du bislang ausgeguckt hast, sind es definitiv nicht, wie einige Vorposter schon geschrieben haben.
> ...



Natürlich werde ich noch einige Fachgeschäfte besuchen und mich da Infromieren. Sollte mir dann dort davon abgeraten werden , dann wird es keine Haustiere geben. Wie gesagt ich will den Fischen bei weitem nicht antuen das sie sich Quälen , allerdings gehen die Meinung wie ich sehe weit auseinander. Sollten mir nun die Fachhändler davon abraten werd ich die Finger davon lassen .. Allerdings jemand zu Unterstellen er Würde es einfach durchziehen egal ob die Fische sich Quälen oder nicht grenzt schon fast an "Rufmord".


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Allerdings jemand zu Unterstellen er Würde es einfach durchziehen egal ob die Fische sich Quälen oder nicht grenzt schon fast an "Rufmord".


Den Teil seiner Ausführungen  meinte ich auch nicht!

Ansonsten freut´s mich, wenn Du verantwortungsvoll denkst und Deinem künftigen Hobby gründliche Überlegungen voranstellst!#6#6


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Den Teil seiner Ausführungen  meinte ich auch nicht!
> 
> Ansonsten freut´s mich, wenn Du verantwortungsvoll denkst und Deinem künftigen Hobby gründliche Überlegungen voranstellst!#6#6



Das war auch nicht auf dich bezogen. Ich danke dir :q


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Das sogenannte "Fachpersonal" will in erster Line was verkaufen. Die schlimmsten Fehler werden in der Aquaristik gemacht, wenn man ohne Vorwissen in die Zoohandlung geht......


Dann gibts Skalare als Pärchen für ein 100L Becken zusammenb mit vielen anderen buten Gesellen. Oder auch werden gerne Schmerlen verkauft... blöd nur, dass die bis 50cm groß werden. Usw...


L Welse werden als Scheibenputzer verkauft, wobei die eig den ganzen Tag am Totholz raspeln und hin und wieder nen Welstab futtern.


----------



## andreas079 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das sogenannte "Fachpersonal" will in erster Line was verkaufen. Die schlimmsten Fehler werden in der Aquaristik gemacht, wenn man ohne Vorwissen in die Zoohandlung geht......
> 
> 
> Dann gibts Skalare als Pärchen für ein 100L Becken zusammenb mit vielen anderen buten Gesellen. Oder auch werden gerne Schmerlen verkauft... blöd nur, dass die bis 50cm groß werden. Usw...
> ...




Leider absolut richtig !!!


----------



## Fin (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit Stören und Co. Aber hier werden Stör, Barsch & Co. gehalten:

http://www.biosphaerium.de/die-fische.html

Und dort wird auf diese Homepage verwiesen:

http://vda-aktuell.de/index.php (Verband Deutscher Vereine für
Aquarien- und Terrarienkunde e.V.)

Dort gibt es ebenfalls ein Forum und evtl. bekommst du dort mehr Tipps & Ratschläge was dein Vorhaben angeht...


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Bei dem Becken sieht man auch die Abgerundete Form..
Und bei der Beckengröße passt das schon.
http://www.biosphaerium.de/die-fische.html
Hatte selber Störe /Sterlets über 3 Jahre bei mir im Aquarium,
Becken 200 / 60 /60.Vorne Panorama Scheibe abgerundet.
Keine Bepflanzung,da sich die Störe darin verfangen könnten,alles passend für die Tierchen.
Schön um sie eine Zeit lang zu beobachten,also auf keinen Fall für ewig.
Und wenn man keine vernünftige Lösung hat wohin mit den Stören nach der Zeit sollte man es lieber sein lassen.
Hatte das Glück das diese dann ein einigermaßen gutes Zuhause gefunden haben und evtl. später um gesiedelt werden können in die Freiheit.
Hier sind die zur Zeit Zuhause....
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...cQFjAG&usg=AFQjCNFeh-vsIBUQYCDcvQHq_SHhGpn_Fg


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Köln ist halt 70er Jahre Standard,* der Löbbecke Zoo/Museum in D,dorf ist da deutlich moderner und besser ausgestattet!
> *Absolut runtergekommen ist die Aquaristik in der Stuttgarter Wilhelma, da war ich letztes Jahr, die Becken total ungepflegt veralgt, fehlbesetzt!
> Und eine der schönsten, zwar eine kleine Anlage, gibt es im Karlsruher Naturkunde Museum!
> 
> Jürgen


 

 Nur zur Info,:m
 Der "Löbbecke Zoo" ist bis Mitte 2015 wegen Renovierung und Modernisierung geschlossen.


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Wenn denn schon Störe im Aquarium dann so eins...
http://www.naturagart.tv/2013/07/candle-light-dinner/


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



phirania schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...cQFjAG&usg=AFQjCNFeh-vsIBUQYCDcvQHq_SHhGpn_Fg



_"__Glücklicherweise können die nicht so richtig schnell denken."_
(Jau, das merkt man beim Angeln auch!)

_"Die Störe haben den Respekt vor den  Tauchern verloren. Sicherheit hat im Tauchpark Vorrang, deshalb werden  die beiden größten Rabauken rausgeholt“_
:m


----------



## archie01 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Hallo
Wenn es ein störähnlicher  Raubfisch sein soll könntest du den Störspatelwels _Platystomatichthys_ _sturio versuchen , eine Kantenlänge von 200cm sollte dann aber gegeben sein. Einen interessanten Verwandten , den Spatelwels Sorubim Lima habe ich über 10 Jahre in meinem Aquarium gehabt,  diesen kannst du sogar im "Rudel" halten und mit großen , nicht als Beute taugenden Beifischen vergesellschaften.
Wichtig ist bei der Haltung derartiger Fische eine überaus gute Filterung , da musst du dir etwas einfallen lassen.

Gruß
Archie

_


----------



## Nüsser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Allerdings jemand zu Unterstellen er Würde es einfach durchziehen egal ob die Fische sich Quälen oder nicht grenzt schon fast an "Rufmord".


 
 Ach Gottchen, eine Nummer kleiner hast du es nicht?

 Ich unterstellte dir doch gar nichts, sondern habe nur offen und ehrlich gesagt, welcher Eindruck sich mir aufdrängt - die Möglichkeit, dass ich mich irre inklusive.

 Ich will dir gar nichts, und hindern kann dich hier sowieso niemand. Wenn man lange genug sucht, wird man immer einen finden, der einen in seiner Ansicht bestärkt, und sei es im "Zoofachhandel".

 Von daher, du lächelst, ich lache freundlich zurück, alles gut! #6


----------



## Ingo33 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



> Die sind bei so einem Tümpel schneller weg als dir lieb sind.
> __________________
> Beste Grüße
> Nils


Das ist kein Tümpel!! und Futterfische sind kein Problem!
Das ist ja auch nur bis er Groß genug ist.
Hast du schon einmal einen Hecht im Teich gehabt?
Warum in Südamerika die Fische ausrotten wenn zb. Stichlinge viel interessanter sind?
Scheiß Guppies


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

#6 Stichlinge sind intressant im Aquarium,besonders wen man sie beim Nestbau beobachtet.
Bitterlinge und Muscheln im Becken,auch schön anzu schauen.
Bachschmerlen,Steinbeißer und CO.
Moderlieschen,wenn sie an Pflanzenstengeln ablaichen. USW.
Es gibt so viele Heimische Fischarten die man ohne Probleme im Aquaium pflegen kann.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



phirania schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Heimische Fischarten die man ohne Probleme im Aquarium pflegen kann.



ja, und in der pfanne stört er auch nicht |rolleyes


----------



## sebwu (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> L Welse werden als Scheibenputzer verkauft, wobei die eig den ganzen Tag am Totholz raspeln und hin und wieder nen Welstab futtern.



das ist leider genauso kurz gedacht wie die sicher zu kritisierenden aussagen im "fachgeschäft". siehe die gattung hypancistrus...

nicht böse gemeint...
mfg


----------



## phirania (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, und in der pfanne stört er auch nicht |rolleyes



Stimmt auch....#6#6


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Danke für all die Antworten

Bei Fachleuten meinte ich eigentlich keine Tierhandlungsmitarbeiter .. 

Ich rede von Leuten die AQ´s seid vielen Jahren betreiben ( ich weiß muss auch nicht immer was heißen) allerdings sollte odch wenn ich von bsp. 10 Leuten von 8 ein Ja kein Problem gesagt bekomme auch wohl Stimmen oder ? #c

Naja ich werde mich noch ausreichend Informieren :m


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

ich hab da noch 'ne kleine anmerkung, diesmal nicht flapsig.
ist schon länger her, dass ich aufm bau gearbeitet habe, noch zu kg-zeiten. deinen aufstellungsort kenn ich nicht, aber falls im stockwerk:

da war (richtig erinnert?) in wohnungen die verkehrslast 450kg/m².
dein aquarium hat ne grundfläche von 1,44 m² mit ca-gewicht 750++kg, also im orangenen bereich. 
eventuell noch mal info einholen.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Es stand schonmal ein AQ im ersten geschoss mit 160 x 90 x 60 , war kein Problem. Das haus wurde von "uns" selber gebaut. Also das sollte kein Problem darstellen :m


----------



## andreas079 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Störe im Aquarium ?!*

Theoretisch  sollte ab 300 Liter ein Statiker anrocken  ist aber in meinen Augen Blödsinn . Wo das becken nicht mitten im Raum stehn soll ist das meiner Meinung  nach  kein Problem  an einer tragenden Wand wäre  perfekt. 
Und fals du auf Nummer sicher gehn willst  Bodenbeläge  und estrich  an der stelle enfernen . Das Problem  ist nämlich  der estrich  und nicht der Beton oder die Etage das fängt erst ab einer anderen größe  an.


----------

